# Can your Golden do this



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

This is how we trained our pet - Potty Session
http://www.vimeo.com/2607728


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wild. I have never seen a golden be box trained like that. So did he poop in there also? Did you put cat litter in the bottom of it?


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

That's really wierd. I've heard of toy dogs that live in apartments being box trained but not large dogs. Looks like you need a larger box.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I guess I need to get to training  Again I've never seen a large dog do that.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is amazing. Well done. Oakly spends 10 minutes selecting the spot and 10 minutes circling it to make sure footing and placement are perfect. I'd love to learn how you did it.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

One thing comes to mind. *Dude, I think I need a bigger Box! *Seriously you should put together some kinda video for those of us that might be smart enough to train our dogs this. Its Cool and kinda weird all at the same time.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

That's pretty cool. I've never seen a big dog do that either. How does he keep his feet from getting dirty?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My first thought was, isn't he standing in his pee? Then running back inside with wet pee feet.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

The video that you saw, Beau is peeing, he squad and "Pee Like A Girl" 
You folks are not the only one think is WILD, ALL of our family members and friends think it's unbelievable.
We like to call it "Beau Magic Show" LOL .
I'm always a firm believer that if CAT can do, so do my golden retriever - Beau. 
Call me neurotic, but hey I'm protective of the little guy and wants him to be my best son.
This is how Beau was trained when he was only 7 weeks old:









Later on he moved to bigger box until he's one year old.
This shot taken when he's 20 weeks old:









Now, he's graduated as Marksman - Aim & Shoot as one shot and same position , no wet feet nor dirty soil. 
Beau is extremely easy to train, with these two basic commands "Go Pee" or "Go Poop" then he will do it.
But majority of the time (99%), he will just jump into his box and do it. I also have the same box inside the garage for the rainy day. Beau is very clean since he's stayed indoor.









Beau refused to do his things when the box is NOT clean, therefore we scooped out his deposit, the bark that we used can be found at Home Depot as 2 cubic ft bag. He's squad when he's pee so no worry about the missed shots.

Beau is well potty trained thus make a lot easier for us when we traveled or on vacation. He's traveled with us 100%, all we have to do is just bring the box with us. He's our precious, I took him to work with me. Very precious gift and special boy to our family. Just remember, there is NO bad pets, just bad or poor parenting.

*Potty Trained Method*:

*Potty Training*: 
START ASAP as soon as the puppy arrives in the home. Have the crate set up in the area where if he makes an accident, it won't soil carpet or floor. Crate training and potty training goes hand in hand. To prevent the puppy from having accidents throughout the house, block the puppy from access to most of the house. Keep him in the crate for 1-2 hours (when 7-9 weeks old) intervals. Then take him out and IMMEDIATELY put him in LITTER BOX (Rubber Maid Box filled with cedar bark from gardening store). He may pee or poop if he's excited or scared, if so, reward with praise and small treat right away. If he doesn't go which can happen for several days (since he's scared), let him drink some water and eat his meal if it's feeding time, then right back to the crate for another 1-2 hours. UNFORTUNATELY, since his stomach can only hold for short periods, someone will need to get up every couple of hours during the night to take him to the litter box. Don't play or let him to the other areas of the house during this training phase, since he needs to know that he has to do this to earn play time. He could make accidents the first few days in his box or on the floor when he gets out of his crate, DON'T reprimand him, just bring him to the litter box and let him try again. He'll get it soon enough. Reward with treats and hugs when he goes potty. Increase his time in the crate as he is able to hold longer. Generally, don't leave water in the crate as you can't control his water intake. Let him drink as much as he needs when he gets out. It is important that someone be with him as much as possible during this phase to do the routine with him. This will increase your success rate ALOT.

*Crate*: Best to buy the crate that will fit the dog at full size. Section off/block off half of the crate when the dog is a puppy during potty training months to prevent accidents in crate. They don't want to soil their bed, so if they don't have room to poop/pee in their crate, they will resist the tendency. Increase the space as puppy grows.

*Keep your Log sheet *(during puppy stage until he's 2 yrs old)

Date Day Pee Poop Meal(s) Comments
Recess time:
Cage time:
Bed time: 

Recess Time (When you let him out the cage)
Cage Time: (When he stayed inside his cage)
Meal Time: Any time you feed him, monitor his intake, don't want to leave any left over food. Just feed him small amount if you have to. (i.e. 8 oz per day, break into 2-3 times in proportion, you want him to work for his foods and follow your guidance. Feed time is very crucial because it's also dictate when he will do his next poop.
Pee Time: Start to monitor how long does it take for him to pee when you let him out his cage. Whenever you start to see his noze start to sniff for the ground, IMMEDIATELY put him in his pee/poop box.
Poop Time: Start to monitor this w/ last feedtime. Once you get this down, then you will be able to control when you want to get up in the morning and let him eat then he will poop before you go to work.

Monitor very carefully the following timing:

Meal time vs Poop Time, puppy tend to poop w/in 30 minutes after their meal.
Recess Time vs Pee Time, pupply will try to get out the cage and make sure he does his thing FIRST. Don't jump his demand or reaction, don't want him to start to cry and want to get out in the middle of the night. 
Recess time no more than 1 hr at home, you don't want him to start to wonder around the house. He needs to be in confine small area only (i.e. den, of family ONLY, no kitchen area, don't want him to start sniff for any foods. Also noone excep you or whoever training him, or the alpha leader, definitely no hand feeds human foods PERIOD because puppy will start to beg for foods from stranger. 

The most important thing (as with raising kids) is to have patience and enjoy the process. The more work and effort you put in during the first 6-8 months where the puppy learns most of his habits (good and bad), the less work you'll have later on when he's grown. It's much tougher to correct a bad habit then to teach a good one. GOOD LUCK AND CONGRATULATIONS!

*Fact*: 
6 of our friends have followed our guideline step by step and successfully trained their puppy. We called it
"Beau K-9 Academy". Whenever they are traveling, they just bring the litter box with them like we did


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wow,never seen anything like this.Good for you.Does he do his business on the walks?


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I love the bigger box with the cover. Those of us who live in areas where a lot snow is common know it can difficult to do proper clean up in the winter time. Also keeping the dog in one spot makes year round cleanup a breeze. Definitely gonna work on this idea with our new puppy


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Is there a reason why he cant be taken on a walk and go then?


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

olik said:


> wow,never seen anything like this.Good for you.Does he do his business on the walks?


He's still prefers to go in his own box, but occasionally he will. 
When he was a puppy, that's the only place he knew how.



Maggies mom said:


> Is there a reason why he cant be taken on a walk and go then?


We just prefer to keep our pet clean, especially when he's traveled/vacationed with us (100%) therefore having portable box is the best and convenient for our family also the cleanup is much easier. He does and can go on grass, snow, or cement walkpath when he has too.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

This is AMAZING!! I want to do this for our puppy as well! I wouldn't even mind then bringing the box into the house in case it's really bad in the winter to save him from going out when the weather is bitter and bone snapping cold. Our winters here can be pretty rough, right now there is a good 4 feet of snow in our backyard. I could see how it would also be neat for yard clean-up and the kids (no stepping in a poo.) While we will be doing 2 walks a day, sometimes more, for backyard business I like this idea a lot. 

I've bookmarked this and will be showing my husband. Thank you again, by the way can I steal your dog? I love his coat, his face... handsome guy... I just wanna snuggle him.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Does he ever go to the bathroom in the grass when he's not at home? I'm just curious if he refuses to go without his box.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Speaking of snow country, this is how Beau did when we vacationed in snow country or any pet lodging hotel. Just bring the box inside then scoop out when he's done. Put the lid back on, thus stay outside the patio. It Can Be Done folks...if you treat your pet as your child. Just be patient, and it will pay off dividend. 

While on vacation trip, this is how he does it.
Potty #1
*http://vimeo.com/3081710*

Potty #2 (As you notice, Beau sniffed out the box and make sure it's clean before he jumped in to do his #2  )
*http://vimeo.com/3081851*



CarolinaCasey said:


> Does he ever go to the bathroom in the grass when he's not at home? I'm just curious if he refuses to go without his box.


When he's not at home, he will go when we walk him with just basic command "Go Pee" or "Go Poop". We got him well trained, he's our precious golden boy.



GigitElise said:


> by the way can I steal your dog? I love his coat, his face... handsome guy... I just wanna snuggle him.


Thank You, Beau recently passed away on Oct 11, 2008 due to seizure "Grand Mal". He lived to just 5 yrs & 11 months. There has not been a single day gone by that I don't think of my golden boy. Click on my signature "Gone But Never Forgotten" you will see his photo album and story. I sure missed him a lot and he will never ever be replaced 

In Memoriam: Beau
October 11, 2008‏


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow. Beau had to GO!


----------

